# Bullets for a CVA Wolf



## pottydoc

After about 40 years, I’m gonna lay aside my TC Renegade, and go with an in-line. Mainly because my eyes make it really hard to shoot irons anymore. I ordered a CVA Wolf this morning. What are some good bullets to use in it. I shot sabots out of my Renegade for a long time, will they work just as well in the Wolf? I don’t think I’m interested in Power Belts, I’ve read some stuff about them not performing well. Y’all got some suggestions?


----------



## Dana Young

I have shot sabots out of mine with good results. I use tc 230grain hollow points. they shoot accurate and kill well usually right in their tracks.


----------



## Dana Young

also use them in my 700 rem ml with the same results.


----------



## shawnrice

I use these and so does everyone that owns a cva wolf that hunts with me ,they shoot the best out of everything we tried and we shot a bunch of different stuff .. https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1002232695


----------



## jbogg

Barnes T-EZ 250grn saboted bullet with two 50 grn White Hot Pellets has shot very tight groups at 100yds with my CVA Wolf.  Shot through 2' of wild hog on a steep quartering away shot and the bullet still went completely through the offside front leg bone upon exit.  Great Bullets!


----------



## switchbackxt1

Barnes,hands down!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

I had great luck with the Powerbelt Aerotip 245 grain bullet, extremely accurate and have shot at 10 animals with 10 harvests over the years.  Only issue I have is that is generally little blood trail, however most harvests are within 50 steps. with most DRT.  They are the most accurate shooting in my CVA and TC ML's.


----------



## NCHillbilly

My buddy has killed a freight train full with a Wolf and the 350-grain TC maxi-hunters. They are a bad bullet. Solid lead, bore diameter. Hammer of Thor. Load easily, too. I've used them a good bit in caplocks, too, and killed a pile of deer with them. I think black powder and solid lead is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Bowyer29

TC Shockwave, 250 grain. 2-50 grain Pyrodex pellets. Furthest kill was 137 yards with pass thru of the shoulder.


----------



## blackbear

Bowyer29 said:


> TC Shockwave, 250 grain. 2-50 grain Pyrodex pellets. Furthest kill was 137 yards with pass thru of the shoulder.


X2 very accurate & DRT


----------



## Bowyer29

blackbear said:


> X2 very accurate & DRT


100%!


----------



## kmckinnie

NCHillbilly said:


> My buddy has killed a freight train full with a Wolf and the 350-grain TC maxi-hunters. They are a bad bullet. Solid lead, bore diameter. Hammer of Thor. Load easily, too. I've used them a good bit in caplocks, too, and killed a pile of deer with them. I think black powder and solid lead is a match made in heaven.


I used about the same thing when I done it. I also used just a 80 grain charge. Big slow bullet knocked them down.


----------



## mlandrum

I use the power belt led 270 with 80 grains of powder — I have yet found the bullet?


----------



## pottydoc

pottydoc said:


> After about 40 years, I’m gonna lay aside my TC Renegade, and go with an in-line. Mainly because my eyes make it really hard to shoot irons anymore. I ordered a CVA Wolf this morning. What are some good bullets to use in it. I shot sabots out of my Renegade for a long time, will they work just as well in the Wolf? I don’t think I’m interested in Power Belts, I’ve read some stuff about them not performing well. Y’all got some suggestions?


Thanks for the replies, guys. I’m gonna use the SST’s, the gun really likes them, I’ll see about expansion on 10/11,  I hope.


----------



## switchbackxt1

Barnes,I have shot a lot of them. Powerbelts(2 different kinds) TC shock waves, different powders, 777 and the Blue MZ. I started shooting Blue MZ and Barnes 290 grain


----------



## rosewood

The .45 caliber sabot 250 TC shock waves or the 250 SSTs both work well in my Wolf, I think they are the same.  Two 50gr 777 pellets give good accuracy also.  I just moved to BH209 in mine and get a good accuracy with a lot more velocity.  Seems like it is 110 grains by volume and maybe 77 by weight.

Rosewood


----------



## hikingthehills

Barnes T-EZ 250grn out of my Wolf. It's accurate enough for deer. I can keep 2" groups at 100. For a being a cheaper rifle I haven't had any complaints.


----------



## Deernut3

Hornady SST red sabot, 250 grain I think. Mine groups better with  pyrodex pellets  than 777 although they say they are the same. Two or three 50 grain pellets have the same point of impact at 100 yards out of my cva.


----------

